# Where in October? November? December?



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry, but this isn't info, it's just a question which I hope will provide some info:

If you had holidays in October? November? December? and no mileage restrictions, where in Europe would you go for the best weather? 1st choice? 2nd choice?


----------



## 96377 (Sep 27, 2005)

October and November, Cabo De Gata in Spain, but I would leave Europe and go to Morocco for December and Jan, well thats the plan for the end of this year.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Weather on the Costa del Sol can be great any time winter or summer but of course more predictable in summer we seldom get 2 days without sun and it,s never really cold.
Colin Frier


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Nik said:


> go to Morocco for December and Jan, well thats the plan for the end of this year.


We've just booked Desert Detours for Feb 09, what weather can we expect ?


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*choices*

Forget a second choice just go to Maroc been here since Nov 1st weather great not leaving till mid April.......


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

bhewart said:


> We've just booked Desert Detours for Feb 09,,,,


I'd have said, Ditto, bhewart (yes, exactly), but for the act that I can't get a reply to my e-mails to them. Might you be in a position to PM me your best method for contacting the Detourers?

A friend had told me that Greece in particular is horrid and wet like Britain. Has anyone any experience of Greece or southern Italy in the winter months?


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

October.......Portugal
November........Portugal
December.........southern Spain
January..............southern Spain
February..............southern Spain
March.......Portugal
April.........Portugal
May, June, July, August,September......FRANCE !! (or anywhere else in mainland Europe )

Lynda


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Smilo said:


> I'd have said, Ditto, bhewart (yes, exactly), but for the fact that I can't get a reply to my e-mails to them. Might you be in a position to PM me your best method for contacting the Detourers?


I was amazed and impressed when I emailed them one evening and got a reply the same night. Only one email took a day to reply.

[email protected]
[email protected]

Works for me.

Both Ray and his wife Debbie could not be more friendly and helpful.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*best weather*

Best weather in europe !! Its here costa del sol . east of Malaga to Nerja .
which Includes our coast town Torre del mar . great .safe. 4km paseo maritimo . modern working spanish town 2 campsites lots of winter M/Hs 
but it can get cold, yesterday was . but we do need rain and lots of it . in fact months of it to fill our reservoir (pantano) new motor home stop in Nerja. (needs shade ) and what looks like a campsite opening next door to it on n340 coast ctra. Buen viajes.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

How about somewhere not in Spain?

I think Sonesta was reporting warm weather in the South of Italy and Sicily at the end of November.

Gerald


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> How about somewhere not in Spain?
> 
> Gerald


That's what I was / still am wondering about.

The southern end of Spain, Italy (Sicily), Greece and Turkey all seem to be on pretty much the same latitude. In the winter months is southern Greece's weather as bad as I've been told it is?


----------

